# Photo Dojo



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2010)

Another highly anticipated DSiWare game, Photo Dojo will be available for download in North America on May 10th


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (Apr 23, 2010)

Seems awesome really and for free Nintendo your friend


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 23, 2010)

I want this. so much.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey, this game looks pretty fun!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw this in Nintendo Power, great idea, if I had a DSi I would download, and I would pay for it if I had to.


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 23, 2010)

Totally getting this.


----------



## Princess (Apr 23, 2010)

Oo. Seems cool.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks fun, though a little too basic and won't be "the portable Super Smash Bros. game". But with camera support and a very low price tag (heck, it's even free before June 10th), this deserve a download whenever I can.

<small><small><small>EDIT: Oh, 200 posts? What a good milestone I did!</small></small></small>


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, I'm totally gonna beat up all my Japanese classmates. XD

<small>And am I the only one who's gonna make a naked character of themselves? XD X3</small>


----------



## Thunder (Apr 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm totally gonna beat up all my Japanese classmates. XD
> 
> <small>And am I the only one who's gonna make a naked character of themselves? XD X3</small>


Dammit, none of us had to know!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like you're seeing anything. >_>

And, knowing me, you should automatically assume that I'd do it. XD


----------



## Thunder (Apr 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, somethings need to be kept to yourself D=


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 23, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with crash.
<small>
I had a feeling you'd say something like that, Tye.</small>


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep very little to myself. XD I'm just a very open person, lol. Besides, it's not like no one here is unfamiliar with the naked body, so saying that I'm going to make a naked character of me isn't something to make a big deal about. =p

ANYWAY... I can't wait for this game!! =D I wonder what I'll make my energy blast be...


----------



## easpa (May 4, 2010)

Any word on a European release?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 4, 2010)

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> Any word on a European release?


It's _been_ released in Europe since March 19th... North America still has to wait. =P


----------



## Fillfall (May 4, 2010)

For 200 points  Shouldn't bought that notebook thingy. Do you get you points back if you reset the dsi?


----------



## Ciaran (May 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *Another highly anticipated DSiWare game*, Photo Dojo will be available for download in North America on May 10th


----------



## Tyeforce (May 4, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> For 200 points  Shouldn't bought that notebook thingy. Do you get you points back if you reset the dsi?


No, Nintendo Points are nonrefundable and nontransferable.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 4, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *Another highly anticipated DSiWare game*, Photo Dojo will be available for download in North America on May 10th


----------



## Ciaran (May 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 4, 2010)

Aw, what a cute little game idea. :3 And free, too!

Ily Nintendo~


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2010)

It should have wi-fi.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It should have wi-fi.


It's a free game, you can't really complain...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It should have wi-fi.


That's a no-no, sharing pictures on Nintendo's internets


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 4, 2010)

I'll probably get this when I get my DSi XL next month. Can't wait!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 4, 2010)

Ellis le Scout said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there's good reason for it. If someone makes a naked character like what I'm gonna do, that definitely wouldn't be a good thing to be able to be viewed by other people online. I'm sure there are plenty of people who don't want to see that, lol.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ellis le Scout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But don't you have the option to make more than one character?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, so? That doesn't prevent you from using a naked character if you want. =p


----------



## Mr. L (May 4, 2010)

nvm.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Nintendo's "10 Tips for Creating the Ultimate Photo Dojo Warrior":





> 1. To create the battle face, a Photo Dojo warrior might think of previous enemies or undesirable food combinations such as brussel sprouts in spoiled milk. Practice battle face in the mirror until the mirror begins to weep in fear.
> 
> 2. Achieving the proper kung fu pose is simple. A Photo Dojo warrior must train in martial arts for a minimum of 12 years in isolation. Now pose.
> 
> ...


----------



## easpa (May 8, 2010)

Wow, this game is really fun. :O


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2010)

Here's the official site: http://photodojo.nintendo.com/


AND IT COMES OUT TOMORROW!! I CAN'T WAIT!! =D


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2010)

IT'S AVAILABLE NOW!! If you have a DSi or DSi XL, be sure to download it before June 11th, because it's free before then!!


----------



## Hiro (May 10, 2010)

Wtf, what happened to Photo Dojo in Europe and Australia?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Wtf, what happened to Photo Dojo in Europe and Australia?


You guys got it back in March. >_>


----------



## Hiro (May 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, but it's totally gone. You can't buy it.


----------



## JCnator (May 10, 2010)

Too bad they took it out from Nintendo's EU/UK DSi Shop, if it's really true. I downloaded today, without being charged, yet it plays like a simple fighter game. The biggest download point is the ability to use photos for characters and backgrounds. It can be hard to take excellent pictures, especially if you intent to use a figurine as fighter. I tried it with a Donatello toy (from TMNT obviously), and it turned out odd.


----------



## gerardo781 (May 10, 2010)

Just got it. It's really neat. Had a tough time getting the pictures of me since I'm by self atm, but it was all good at the end.


----------



## pielover6 (May 10, 2010)

Awesome, its downloading now =D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2010)

Downloaded it onto mine and my brother's DSi, since it's free and all. Probably get around to playing it sometime. It seems really cool though.


----------



## pielover6 (May 10, 2010)

Just finished taking all the pictures.

This game is hilarious XD  

The fighting actually works really well also.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 10, 2010)

Ooh, I'm psyched! I'ma download it now. =D


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 10, 2010)

I will get it soon My wifis down


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you looked? And are you from Australia or Europe? Because I think the Australian Nintendo DSi Shop may be different from the European one. I know that Europeans have it, but I'm not sure if that also applies to Australians or not.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 10, 2010)

It's free, it's for me!

Anyway I feel like a tool taking pictures of myself like that but I'll do it anyway later. : L


----------



## Princess (May 10, 2010)

Haha it's pretty fun.


----------



## pielover6 (May 10, 2010)

Anyone know what the best fighting style is?  I keep dying at 50 enemies


----------



## Princess (May 10, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the best fighting style is?  I keep dying at 50 enemies


I died at like 66.

I think they're all pretty good.
You can always just edit your person's style


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

The official website has backgrounds, sound effects, and more more you to add to your game! Click on "SENSEI'S CORNER" to check it out!
http://photodojo.nintendo.com/


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7361868/1/


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

Here's a good review of the game from GoNintendo: http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=123206


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 11, 2010)

I've beaten it twice already.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

Here's a short video of my character. It's not the best because it was rushed, and I didn't have anyone to help me take pictures. When I remake my character and make more characters and backgrounds, I'll record another video and upload it to my YouTube channel.

Anyway, here's the video: http://yfrog.com/evphotodojoz

I'm not playing my best because I'm controlling the DSi XL from behind, lol.


----------



## Hiro (May 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Here's a short video of my character. It's not the best because it was rushed, and I didn't have anyone to help me take pictures. When I remake my character and make more characters and backgrounds, I'll record another video and upload it to my YouTube channel.
> 
> Anyway, here's the video: http://yfrog.com/evphotodojoz
> 
> I'm not playing my best because I'm controlling the DSi XL from behind, lol.


"TAKE THIS, POK


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (May 11, 2010)

Pokewalker hadouken? Oh lawd.

Your character is dressed just liked Shaggy from Scooby Doo XD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Pokewalker hadouken? Oh lawd.
> 
> Your character is dressed just liked Shaggy from Scooby Doo XD


Those are my pajamas... ._.


----------



## Rawburt (May 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish my pajamas made me look like Shaggy, that'd be pretty beast.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a green shirt and Nintendo pants... .-. XD


----------



## Thunder (May 13, 2010)

Eh, i played it the other day, it was rather boring :T Although i can't necessarily complain since it's free.


----------



## PaJami (May 13, 2010)

I really enjoyed it, actually. Although creating a character is almost more fun than the game itself  Nonetheless, it's really cool


----------



## Ciaran (May 13, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Eh, i played it the other day, it was rather boring :T Although i can't necessarily complain since it's free.


It may not have cost you money, but you wasted your valuable time downloading it :0


----------



## Thunder (May 13, 2010)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed it, actually. Although creating a character is almost more fun than the game itself  Nonetheless, it's really cool


Heh, when i created my guy, he was just a big black silhouette XD named "Black" the creativity *3*

Ciaran: FUU- that's 2 minutes of my life i can't ever get back ;__;


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because one minute is really a horrible waste of time. >_>

I'm having a blast with it. I already have four fighters in the game; me, Andrew, and two of my Japanese classmates. I'll make a new video soon.


----------



## Ciaran (May 13, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youve got a good attitude, you should start a business


----------



## Ciaran (May 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time that could be spent researching the cure for cancer...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if he was an educated researcher capable of possibly finding a cure for cancer (which he's not), one minute isn't going to hurt anything. C'mon, are you even trying anymore? You can troll better than that!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>For anyone who wants it...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=123431


----------



## Ciaran (May 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Tye, go kill yourself you pathetic piece of *censored.2.0*, your boyfriend is right to want to kill himself, I would too if I was stuck living with you 24/7.

Happy now?


----------



## Thunder (May 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=C How would you know that? That just hurts my feelings ;__;


----------



## Ciaran (May 13, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folding @ home on ps3 actually does go towards researching the cure for cancer...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's more like it. Senseless, ignorant trolling from Ciaran.


----------



## Rawburt (May 13, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CRY SUM MAOR.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 13, 2010)

Sorry Dp


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 13, 2010)

This is fun at school my friend made one and he just took random pitcures and hen he kicks he says

i *censored.2.0* myself

everybody wants too make a fighter!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For anyone who wants it...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoting this since it was missed through the trolling.


----------

